# AR-15 Question(s)



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ok, I am going to admit, I am somewhat "dumb" when it comes to the anatomy of a AR-15. I have read about upper and lower units. What exactly would be considered a kit to build a basis AR-15, without the add-ons? I have heard that Rock River Arms and Bushmaster offer the best parts. Could I buy a 800 dollar bushmaster off the store shelf and get a good rifle? I would really appreciate any information that might give me some insight on the world of the AR.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

A good place to start http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=3&f=4


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

+1 on AR15.com cruise thru the FAQ sections. Tons of good info in there. 

IMHO there is no comparison between the RRA and bushmaster. Spend just a little bit more and get a RRA. That is IF you are wanting to buy the complete rifle. Nothing wrong with the bushmaster, but the RRA is a higher quality firearm for not much more (if any) $$$$$.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think that if I were in the market for an $800 AR, I'd look very hard at Stag Arms. I have a Stag upper (on a Bushmaster lower that I already owned), and it has been simply excellent in every way. 

I had a DPMS that worked fine, though it was a little crude. You can see it in Galco ads for the BATTL Sling :mrgreen:. I think I paid $600 NIB a couple of years ago, and I had no complaints. It swallowed thousands of rounds of cheap Wolf ammo without a complaint.

Slapping together a factory-assembled upper and lower usually works fine if you can get a better deal that way (and you often can). Building an AR from a bag of parts, if you're not a trained armorer, often leads to a gun that never works quite right. Yeah, I know the internet "gunsmiths" (aka, parts changers) can supposedly build an AR that runs better than a Colt for $500, but I have never seen a "kit gun" built by an amateur that worked as reliably as a complete gun from a quality manufacturer. Kit guns are absolutely infamous for croaking at training classes where guns get shot a lot and get hot. Not a big deal in a casual range gun, but for defense/duty/competition, buy a gun assembled by a professional.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I'm on the same page as Mike - get a decent complete one first, and that way you can learn and see how an AR is properly put together. Then, if you want, you can get your feet wet with simple bolt-on mods, and then later build another one. And by that point you'll have a better idea what features work for you and whatnot..


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I never heard of DPMS before I got mine but so far it has been flawless in operation and is as well built as any I have seen. And accuracy has been excellent to boot


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'll second DPMS also. I had a DPMS heavy bbl upper that was wonderfully accurate. I got stupid once and sold it. 

I'm not famiular with Stag Arms, sounds like I need to do a little research....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jwkimber45 said:


> +1 on AR15.com cruise thru the FAQ sections. Tons of good info in there.
> 
> IMHO there is no comparison between the RRA and bushmaster. Spend just a little bit more and get a RRA. That is IF you are wanting to buy the complete rifle. Nothing wrong with the bushmaster, but the RRA is a higher quality firearm for not much more (if any) $$$$$.


 If anything the Bushmaster w/ it's chromed lined bore and chamber is a higher quality closer to mil-spec AR than a RR. It's just what you put on it, or in it(2 stage trigger is a plus in the RR) but you pay for it and/or you can drop one in a Bushy or buy one as a factory option. Bushmaster is presently building a very high quality AR, as well or better than any of them, they sell more of them than any manufacturer.

If you don't believe me buy a new one. 7075 forged upper and lower, 4150 chrome-moly steel w/chrome-lined bore/chamber etc........As good as any high tier if you opt for their cold hammer forged barrel high end platforms. That low quality poor build just after being bought by the Freedom Group no longer applies and is far from the truth at present.

I just bought a XM-15 E2S at a steal and I've been around AR's a long while, it's an exceptional build in my opinion and built with pride and workmanship, it's best if you go out and get a new one and then give a report. I just don't see the "higher quality" than a Bushmaster?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Whatever you do, make sure you get a free float hand guard. I have one with and one without. It makes a huge difference beyond 200 yds.

I also hate A2 front sights. These days, rifles are made for optics and optics were much better with back up iron sights that flip down.

AR15.com is good. m4carbine.com is also good. They aren't the definitive web site that ar15.com is. But the format of the site is better.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Stag Arms makes the best "bang for your buck" AR-15 rifle right now imo... if you want to step up in quality you could go into the Bravo Company, Knights Armament or Daniel Defense price range which will cost double to triple. I've had no issues with my Model 2 from Stag and find it be able to take quite a beating and still perform. They also make lefty models which most manufactorers don't.









Hey Denner, you realize this thread is from 2006, right?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> Stag Arms makes the best "bang for your buck" AR-15 rifle right now imo... if you want to step up in quality you could go into the Bravo Company, Knights Armament or Daniel Defense price range which will cost double to triple. I've had no issues with my Model 2 from Stag and find it be able to take quite a beating and still perform. They also make lefty models which most manufactorers don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure do, just wanting to shed light on my present experience with Bushmaster quality, material and workmanship in 2014. It's an interesting topic as well. Nice rig BTW. Stag makes some fine AR's.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotcha.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a Stag in 6.8 & it's a fine rifle.
Also have Remingtons R 15 & R 25 (5.56 & .308) both shoot well. My 15 year old boy has a DMPS M-4 that is also a good shooter.
I bought a previously owned but not fired Armalight 5.56 for $800 bucks. It too is a fine rifle.


----------

